# Indonesian/Malay: Grape/Wine/Grape Juice



## airelibre

How do you distinguish between these three words? Minuman anggur is literally grape-drink, so how do you say grape juice?

Jus anggur?


----------



## mrswinda

hi,

I think Indonesian will say jus anggur for grape juice.


----------



## Rani_Author

airelibre said:


> How do you distinguish between these three words? Minuman anggur is literally grape-drink, so how do you say grape juice?
> 
> Jus anggur?



Grape (anggur) is a fruit, wine (minuman anggur) is an alcoholic drink, and grape juice (jus anggur) is a soft drink. Sometimes, indonesians say "Saya minum anggur" without word of "minuman". "Anggur" here means "wine". If "anggur" means "grape", we would use "to eat". "Saya makan anggur".

Thanks a lot for learning my mother tongue.


----------



## airelibre

No problem, very interesting language. Just difficult to find learning materials. Hopefully the course on Duolingo will be good and made quickly.

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Delima

airelibre said:


> How do you distinguish between these three words? Minuman anggur is literally grape-drink, so how do you say grape juice?
> 
> Jus anggur?


 
In malay:
 yes we would say jus anggur for grape juice.

Difference between these words:
Grape= anggur (which still in fruit state)
 Wine= arak (an alcoholic  drink)
Grape drink= minuman anggur, which              usually we say it as "air anggur"
Grape juice= jus anggur( which is not alcoholic)
 Hope this will help you


----------

